# How far back?



## valerieeanderson (Aug 20, 2010)

How far back can an auditor go when picking charts to audit?


----------



## christinnagle (Aug 21, 2010)

*RAC Recovery Look Back*

CMS has this info per MM6870 "to minimize provider burden, the maximum look back date is October 1, 2007."


----------



## Jenny8675309 (Aug 23, 2010)

Every Audit type is different...Medicaid can go back as far as 6 years and 3 months.


----------

